# Video: DUI arrest "Whats a BOLO"?



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

You tube is like lays chips u watch one and then u keep clicking the related video section it next thing you know its like an hour later. You did this harry!
this is interesting:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

"I found the BOLO!Damn!" What a fucktard!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's sort of funny a bolo is also a fcuk up in the Army. Hey bolo, you're a no go.

So it sort of works out for that asshat.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Lethal force and non lethal force at the same time?

Firearm and capscum unholstered and out at the same time?

Use of force policy* ?*

Plus some guys get in the shit for no reason.

He is one of those guys you know if he is on the same shift your'e gonna get in the shit with cuz he can't talk to people.


----------

